# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Afslanken: wat mag je wel en niet eten na een maagverkleining

## FRANCOIS580

*Afslanken: wat mag je wel en niet eten na een maagverkleining*

Velen kampen met overgewicht en wanneer écht niets meer helpt en je gezondheid er zo erg gaat onder leiden dat het zelfs levensbedreigend wordt, dan rest je niets anders dan je gewichtsprobleem operatief aan te pakken. Langs operatieve weg afslanken en je gezond gewicht ook behouden is mogelijk via verschillende ingrepen. Maar is afslanken via operatieve weg wel gezond en doeltreffend en wat mag je wel en niet eten na zo’n maagverkleining?

Deed je er écht alles aan om je extreem overgewicht definitief kwijt te spelen, maar was alles tevergeefse moeite, dan rest je enkel nog een maagperforatie, het aanbrengen van een maagband of nog drastischer, een maagverkleining. Daarmee ben je in staat in een periode van enkele maanden tientalle kilo’s aan lichaamsgewicht kwijt te spelen. Door het verkleinen van je maaginhoud is immers zowel je voedsel als calorie- inname sterk beperkt.

Een maagverkleining, een gastroplastie in het medisch vakjargon, is een operatieve ingreep waarbij een deel van je maag wordt weggenomen. Zo een maagverkleining zal je voedsel en calorie- inname dus sterk verminderen.

*Verleggen dunne darm*
Zo’n maagverklening wordt meestal gecombineerd met de scopinaro methode waarbij je dunne darm wordt verlegd én ingekort, gemiddeld met zo’n twee meter. In principe kun je nog evenveel eten dan voordien. Je verliest je overgewicht omdat je voedsel razendvlug door je darmen wordt getransporteerd. Door het verkleinen van je dunne darm moet je voedsel immers een veel kleinere weg afleggen. Daardoor zal je lichaam ook veel minder calorieënopnemen. Minder voedsel en calorieën opnemen heeft echter ook belangrijke nadelen. Zo moeten patiënten met zo’n maagverkleining letten op wat ze mogen en zeker ook op wat ze niet mogen eten. Zij moeten er in de eerste plaats over waken dat er geen voedsel- en vitaminentekorten ontstaan.

*Voeding na maagverkleining*
Na een gastroplastie of maagverkleining ontstaan er vooral eiwit tekorten. Dat is zeker het geval tijdens de eerste maanden na de ingreep. Heel wat patiënten die zo’n maagverkleining ondergingen blijken achteraf intolerant voor zowel rood vlees als voor de meeste zuivelproducten. Op die manier ontstaan vlug belangrijke tekorten aan zowel vitaminen als aan mineralen. Na ene maagverkleiding noteert men vooral belangrijke tekorten aan ijzer, vitamine B12, foliumzuur en calcium. Deze tekorten kun je aanvullen met allerlei voedingssupplementen. Dat is vooral het geval voor vitaminen A, B,D en K.

*Verzadigd gevoel*
Na een maagverkleining moet je ook anders gaan eten. Je moet leren stoppen met eten nog voor je verzadigd bent. Dat vraagt heel wat geduld en discipline en sommige patiënten lukken daar nooit in. Eten zij teveel dan worden ze geconfronteerd met.../...

Lees verder...

----------

